
You need to go back to school to relearn English - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20161215-you-need-to-go-back-to-school-to-relearn-english
======
douche
We need more colorful idioms, not less, lest English subside into some
unremarkable beige blandness. The English language has always been about
cornering other languages, beating them up, and stealing random pieces of
their syntax and vocabulary, usually after corrupting them horribly.

